# Wall-mounting the Onkyo S9100THX speakers



## Hemophagus (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello,

I'm thinking on buying a HTIB this Christmas and I'll probably take the Onkyo S9100THX. 

I was wondering what kind of wall-mounts could fit the speakers of this system. I've got my room with all the wiring going inside the walls (I did a 7.1 pre installation when I built the house) and I'd like to put the speakers wall-mounted covering the cable holes of the wall. 

I've seen the B-TECH BT77, but I'm not sure if there's a wall-mount accessory specific for these speakers.

Anyone has this system wall-mounted? Any recommendations?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm not sure what kind of mounting the speakers have (anyone own these speakers), but make sure you check monoprice.com before spending more on mounts somewhere else.


----------

